# Strained shoulder ARG!!!



## Old Hipster (Jan 16, 2014)

Right after Christmas I was lifting some boxes down from a shelf at work and it ended up being heavier than I anticipated and I was putting them down on a cart, I grabed them down and then just let them drop, because of the weight. Didn't think much about it, just swore under my breath a lot about the dumb-ass who put them there and left them taped together, I was thinking I was getting one box and it was two, that was why it was so heavy.

Well later that night and the next day my muscles in that arm started to really hurt. I've been trying to baby it along, but it is getting worse. So yesterday I had to go to the urgent care clinic, because when I tried to get in at the regular medical center, the gal just laughed, because they are full up with flu patients seeing them. "How about tomorrow ?"..more somewhat hysterical laughter.

My bosses insisted I turn in a claim, so I did. What a pain in the ass! 

Man the Urgent Care clinic is fantastic, it is pretty much just a walk in Drs. office, just like the old days! I had x-rays and was informed I strained my shoulder and now I have to go to Physical Therapy, probably not until Monday or so, because of the paper work. You'd think in this modern world that would not take long, everything is on-line now!

 I am on "light duty" at work for a couple of weeks. No lifting at all and no pulling or pushing anything over 5 pounds. This ought to be interesting.

As I get older I am finding I am sure turning into a big wuss, it sure as hell doesn't take much to pull something anymore. 

Anyway that's my story!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 16, 2014)

Commisses for the shoulder OH.  It's soooo easy to do as we age you know.  I had a rush of blood to brain and thought I'd just shift the microwave and crushed 2 vertebrae.  They just collapsed.   I thought at first it was a ripped muscle, wish it had been.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 16, 2014)

OH, it sounds like you did a real job on that shoulder, and I hope the PT helps it to start healing up right away.
I usually soothe it with a super hot shower, and then grab the DMSO first thing, when ever I have muscle aches and strains. I also like something like  Absorbine Jr., ben gay, Pain-a-trate, or a similar muscle ointment.
Then I use my heat/massager and that seems to help with the healing process as well.
Even when it has been a long day and my feet hurt bad, this seems to help ease that pain as well.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 16, 2014)

> IMHO the pain patches beat the hell out of Oxycontin and other addictive  pain killers when you really need something to subdue the pain.



Strange and interesting bit of trivia gleaned from a palliative care pro.

Painkillers, usually  morphine based oxycontins etc, are NOT addictive.  *IF* they are taken in cases where *severe* pain exists.  They only become addictive to those taking them for a buzz but not actually in intense pain.  The body does strange things doesn't it?

That proved true when I had to wean Mum off morphine based painkillers after she'd crushed another verbrae but had healed enough to handle the pain with panadeine.  I was expecting a bit of drama but there were no withdrawal symptoms and she didn't notice any difference in the pain control. 
Amazing.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Strange and interesting bit of trivia gleaned from a palliative care pro.
> 
> Painkillers, usually  morphine based oxycontins etc, are NOT addictive.  *IF* they are taken in cases where *severe* pain exists.  They only become addictive to those taking them for a buzz but not actually in intense pain.  The body does strange things doesn't it?
> 
> ...


I have seen that before; both in people addicted,  and in people taking them for pain when not terminally ill.
( I have met a lot of addicts in my time.....)

The advantages of patches are either they act directly on the site e.g. Lidocaine,
or they are slow release over a few days, e.g fentanyl .

Do hope you feel better soon, OH, and don't forget to do as you are told! It will heal quicker that way!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 16, 2014)

Mum was put on the Fentanyl patches in later years when she had further fractures and they were much easier all round.  Except she kept picking at the corners if they put them anywhere she could reach.  They put little strips of sticky tape near them for her to pick at instead eventually and that worked well. 

  She was still on them right to end so no idea about addiction to that.  By that time she was out of my care anyway and it was 'need to know' only.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

Pain is such an individual thing; I wanted to put horses for courses, but thought it might be considered inappropriate


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 16, 2014)

thank you so much Ladies for your well wishes and good advice.

I turned down pain pills, because Aleve is working quite well. If I am not using my arm it really doesn't hurt much at all. But when I try to use it AHHH...but still the Aleve helps immensely, my problem is i haven't been able to not use it at work. i have a very physical job and it is not allowing it to get better. I'm working today, but everybody is helping me. and i am only doing things with my right arm, except for typing.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

Aleve doesn't work too well for me...I have back issues at times and shoulder pain too.

i think I did a number on my back when I worked for ES&S...some of the voting machines weighed 70 lbs and we we supposed o have people lift them for us on to the table to calibrate but they didn't always show so we did it ourselves and after that I had my first back spasm and things just went bad to worse after that.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

You need to try different tablets and see if any suits you better; everybody is different.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

I've tried them all and even a combo of acetaminophen and ibuprofen , not to mention a slightly higher dose than the pkg says.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

You can take a higher dose of ibuprofen, acetaminophen not such a good idea.
have you tried slow release tabs, or patches (largish ones), or a rub (if you can reach!)


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

Even the humble, often neglected, aspirin?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, I know...don't take higher doses of acetaminophen ....usually stick to ibuprofen.

What I need to do is probably strengthen my back...easier said than done.

Right now it doesn't hurt.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 16, 2014)

Old hipster: I know what it feels like, I just tore a tendon in my right shoulder. 4cm. long(2.5 inches).
I have just had a cortisone needle in the top of the shoulder & the doctor wanted to send me to a surgeon to
repair the tendon. I am going to let it heal.(6-8 weeks).
At 74 I don't need visits to hospital, Pain killers & rest the arm will suffice!!!...OUCH!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 16, 2014)

There was panic a few months ago when a friend experienced severe pains in her chest and down her left arm accompanied by "it feels like it's trying to get out!" irregular heartbeat.  
There were Ambulance, ER, hordes of medicos, panicking family making frantic phone calls, beeping and buzzing machines spewing out stips of paper involved for the next several hours.  No cardio irregularities were found.  Nothing. Nada. Zot.  She still had the symptoms but  receding. 

 So they kept her in and after intense questioning of what she'd eaten, was she allergic to something etc someone thought to ask what she'd been doing before the onset. "I just reached up to get something out of a cupboard".  And before that??   "Playing Volleyball,  I jumped to spike the ball and felt something give."  Apparently it didn't bother her at the time but when she reached up into a cupboard the 'heart attack' started.
She'd ripped a muscle or tendon or something in her chest that affected the nerves in the same area and way that a heart attack does.

We laugh about it now but honestly? It's gets all that complicated?  No wonder we all have these mystery aches and pains, so many little things affect other parts of us and often mask the real cause.

She was lucky the masking was the good outcome, worse had she mistaken a heart attack for a ripped muscle.

And no, she's never played Volleyball again.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear you're in pain, Deb.  Hopefully, you'll get some physical therapy out of it they'll teach you about exercise and stretching to support our joints.  Helped me with all my aches and pains dished out by Mama Ocean.


----------



## Casper (Jan 16, 2014)

_*OH......I'm sorry to hear  about your injury......believe me, I know 
how  painful a bad strain can be.
Just take it easy and take your pain killers when you need them.
As GDAD said, get plenty of rest and let it heal naturally!!:concern:
*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 16, 2014)

_I too am feeling your pain OH as i have injured my shoulders in the past and they still give me grief, doing the same as you lifting heavy boxes, look after yourself OH_


----------



## Rainee (Jan 17, 2014)

Time heals takes a while have had two falls in past 2 years and hurt my shoulder , and now its just feeling a lot better , not paining only when I go to reach or do things so sorry Hipster but it will get better and just do the exercise and what your doc says and take it easy at work.. all will be well and as we age we need to go slower in what we do.. take our time.. often things happen when we hurry..


----------



## GDAD (Jan 17, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*OH......I'm sorry to hear  about your injury......believe me, I know
> how  painful a bad strain can be.
> Just take it easy and take your pain killers when you need them.
> As GDAD said, get plenty of rest and let it heal naturally!!:concern:
> *_




Casper: I think that some of the doctors are to quick, when they suggest operations
           I'm for natural healing where possible. I don't like Hospitals!!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everybody! I should be able to start therapy next week after the State gets my paper work to them, jeez let's get with it folks! 

And yeah it hurts like a bastard. 

I hurt my other shoulder a few years ago in a bad fall and I just let it take care of itself...Hey about 8 months better it felt pretty good! 

I'm not doing that now! the physical therapy is not even a block from work, so that will make it very convenient.


----------



## TICA (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope it works for you.  The only time I went to PT was for a knee injury.  It hurt worse when I left than when I got there but after about 2 months, it did heal.

Take it easy OH and let your coworkers do the lifting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2014)

Old Hipster, hope your shoulder is a little bit better. :love_heart:  You're lucky to have light duty positions at work, where I worked you were off until you could do the job full duty.  Aleve does help quite a bit for me if I have back pain or something.  MSM helps with pain from inflammation, can be bought at health food stores.  And massage with Magnesium Oil will also help to relax it and relieve some pain.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 17, 2014)

Everybody is helping me, I am not lifting, or pulling or pushing anything! 

Not a problem here SB, I am the only one who does what I do, so for a few weeks I can be the brains and everybody else can be the brawn. And I fill in with data entry, which I really don't care for but, hey I can be on here too, so it's not so bad!

Oh TICA, I hope that doesn't happen to me, hurting worse when I leave. :hurt:  But glad to hear your knee finally did heal.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your shoulder, OH...hope you are on the mend fast.  Take advantage of the light duty and give it time to heal.  In other words, milk it baby, you've earned it!!

*TWH*..Wish I had known about those Lidocain patches yesterday, I would have asked the doc for a script....I have been using the Icy Hot patches forever.  I recently tried the Walmart Equate equivalent, and wowzer, they are at least twice as strong and seem to work much better.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you ladies. I haven't been using it since Wednesday after I saw the Doc. and it does feel a bit better. 

I start physical therapy this afternoon. I'll do that twice a week for 6 weeks, I have my fingers crossed that it will do the trick.

And yes indeed I am not doing anything at work.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

Good luck with your PT today OH, and I hope you get a good therapist.  That can make all the difference.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

It went well I think. 

He, the PT, is sure there is nothing wrong with my rotator cup, he moved my arm around A LOT and gave me 3 exercises to do and put some elastic tape on my arm to help support the muscles, it even stayed on through my shower. 

It's the muscles and tendons in my upper arm and they are as sore and as tight as a drum. I'll go for 6 weeks twice a week, hope it helps. 

So just exercises and ice on it and lots of Aleve, I'll get through this.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Good news; just don't overdo it!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Good news; just don't overdo it!


I am turning into the most helpless pathetic woman you have ever met. 

I am not doing anything!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

Seriously (damn I hate getting all serious 'n' stuff), follow the PT instructions and stick with it after your six weeks are up.  Keeping those muscles strong and flexible will help now and in the future.  Believe me.  I know from experience.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Seriously (damn I hate getting all serious 'n' stuff), follow the PT instructions and stick with it after your six weeks are up. Keeping those muscles strong and flexible will help now and in the future. Believe me. I know from experience.


Thank you for the good advice, and I am for sure taking it to heart!

 They actually make me feel good/better and I am keep up with it.

This is one of the rare times I am actually doing what somebody tells me to do.


----------

